# Bethesda ‘pushing’ Microsoft on playing Elder Scrolls Online without Xbox Live Gold subscription



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Bethesda ‘pushing’ Microsoft on playing Elder Scrolls Online without Xbox Live Gold subscription*

The Elder Scrolls Online will use a subscription model, much to the bafflement of those firmly behind free-to-play models, and Bethesda’s marketing boss Peter Hines has confirmed the company is pushing Microsoft about removing the Xbox Live Gold requirement for those who want to just play the MMO on Xbox One.










Speaking with OXM, Hines said of the matter, “We feel like most people such as yourself currently pay that subscription not to pay a game, but to play all games online. So in that sense, when I’m playing Call of Duty online I don’t feel like I’m paying my monthly Xbox Live sub for Call of Duty – I’m just paying it because that’s a thing that I do, and whatever game I’m playing at the time is the one that benefits.

He continued, “Having said that, we have been in talks with Microsoft about that very thing, and seeing whether or not there’s any room to change their minds about that, for folks who are only paying The Elder Scrolls Online and don’t want to pay for an Xbox Live Gold subscription, just to pay the Elder Scrolls Online.

“The answer right now is that’s the way it works, but it’s something that we’re aware of and we keep pushing on, to see if there’s something that can be done. We’ll let you know if there’s movement there.”

Currently, it will cost $14.99/£8.99 a month to play The Elder Scrolls Online per month, as well as an Xbox 
Live Gold or PS Plus subscription fee for those looking to play on Xbox One and PS4 respectively.

Would you like to see Microsoft remove the mandatory Xbox Live Gold fee for those looking to play TESO?

Source: VG24/7


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

So are you saying that we wont be buying the game as we have been but renting it! Wow, I don't thing I'll be paying $15 a monthe to play. I pay $5/month for Live & thats enough.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Yep that's the jist of it, the whole sub aspect of it is weird they should have just gone with an F2P with micro-transactions which is the current norm.


----------

